# Schwinn ace



## timlarmer (Sep 29, 2014)

*My Schwinn "ACE"..... 1941 ?*

Being new here i thought id share my bike with you ..
i was told its a 1951 but after further research im told it could possibly much earlier like maybe 41 or 42...can anyone give me anymore info or advise on finding out my year ??  thank you for any help on this matter


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 29, 2014)

*1941 bike*

Neat old bike that was a semi deluxe B model Schwinn unequipped with tank, light, or front brake.

Still a good find, nice original shape, clean it up!  Make it a rider!

 I picked one up last spring nearly identical in Marroon!

Cool piece!

If you decide to sell?  Hit me up, might make a decent offer.

good luck!


----------



## looneymatthew (Sep 29, 2014)

*Great looking Prewar Schwinn*

Nice survivor, 
a definite keeper 
just light cleaning , a tune up.  And you will be riding one of the best riding balloon tire bikes in the wold.
welcome to the Cabe.




UOTE=timlarmer;382772]Being new here i thought id share my bike with you ..
i was told its a 1951 but after further research im told it could possibly much earlier like maybe 41 or 42...can anyone give me anymore info or advise on finding out my year ??  thank you for any help on this matter
View attachment 171011 View attachment 171008 View attachment 171006 View attachment 171007 View attachment 171010 View attachment 171009 View attachment 171013 View attachment 171012[/QUOTE]


----------



## timlarmer (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone...heres another pic


----------



## Lynotch (Sep 29, 2014)

*Sweet bike!*

Clean and keep as is.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 29, 2014)

*Me too*



Lynotch said:


> Clean and keep as is.




What he said. Light clean, service all bearings and depending on the shape of the tires, replace or not. Looks good in black walls.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 30, 2014)

*1941 bike*

Great 41 model B 5.
Frame made in 1941.
First year for deluxe chainguard.
Looks like lobdell rims.
Should clean up nice and a great rider!


----------



## timlarmer (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the replies...it had an original schwinn rear childs seat (which im told its very rare) but i removed it ..it also came with what looks like an original rear rack...tires are "Allstate heavy duty balloon" tires ...would anyone know if the tires would be period correct ?...even the grips and pedals are schwinn ...so im trying to find all period correct parts that would of been on it originally...thanks for any help or advise


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 30, 2014)

*Bike is complete*

Post a picture of the rear carrier....Chances are it's an add-on or aftermarket.  Your bike is pretty much complete and
stock for that particular model in 1941.  The correct Schwinn carrier would have 6 rectangular openings in 3 rows of 2 with 4 legs attaching to the rear axle.  How did you run across your old schwinn?


----------



## larock65 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Great bike!*

Nice simple cruiser!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 1, 2014)

bobcycles said:


> Post a picture of the rear carrier....Chances are it's an add-on or aftermarket.  Your bike is pretty much complete and
> stock for that particular model in 1941.  The correct Schwinn carrier would have 6 rectangular openings in 3 rows of 2 with 4 legs attaching to the rear axle.  How did you run across your old schwinn?




Correct rack looks like this.  I too would like to hear how you found your bike.  I really like the prewar B and C models.


----------



## timlarmer (Oct 1, 2014)

bobcycles said:


> Post a picture of the rear carrier....Chances are it's an add-on or aftermarket.  Your bike is pretty much complete and
> stock for that particular model in 1941.  The correct Schwinn carrier would have 6 rectangular openings in 3 rows of 2 with 4 legs attaching to the rear axle.  How did you run across your old schwinn?[/QUOTE
> 
> Ive had the bike for 2 years and before that my father had it for about 15 years which he purchased from an antique shop, which they had it marked as a 1951 ...if I remember correctly he bought it for $50...he rode it around for the first couple years (my dad is 83 now) pretty much as it sits now then it sat in his garage for about 10 years ,a couple years ago he was gonna sell it to a bike shop here in town which the guy offered him a $100 bux..when i told him i was interested in having it he passed it on to me
> ...


----------



## timlarmer (Oct 1, 2014)

can anyone tell me what this little strap around the frame is ? thanks again for the help


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 1, 2014)

timlarmer said:


> bobcycles said:
> 
> 
> > Post a picture of the rear carrier....Chances are it's an add-on or aftermarket.  Your bike is pretty much complete and
> ...


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 1, 2014)

That strap could possibly be a bumper so the fork won't hit the frame/paint.


----------



## vincev (Oct 1, 2014)

Please do not repaint it.


----------

